# Need Some Encouragement



## callietallie (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been treated with various SSRI's for anxiety/depression for the last 8 years or so. Mostly for anxiety. They also had the benefit of controlling my mild IBS-D. In May, I decided to go off them because while they helped with the anxiety and IBS-D, they made me tired, and I thought, maybe I could get by without them.Long story short, I did well until August, and have been spiraling downward ever since. My IBS-D is worse than ever. I have a colonoscopy scheduled for Monday, so I'm now on the low-fiber part of the prep (which at this point seems unnecessary since I'm doing plenty of clearing out on my own), so it's hard to try some dietary/supplements for a few days. I have an appointment on Wed with a new psychiatrist and I'm ready to go back on my meds, but now I'm afraid that my system's so messed up that they won't work to "cure" my IBS like it used to.I know it's my anxiety causing this worry, but I can't stop obsessing about it. I'm afraid to leave my house, afraid the colonoscopy prep will exacerbate my D, afraid the D won't stop with the SSRI, afraid my wonderfully supportive husband will get tired of having a messed up wife. Anyone been in a remotely similar situation who can offer any advice or encouragement?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If something helped before it is likely to help again.If you have learned any relaxation techniques or journaling or any other technique to deal with the anxiety now is the time to really work on those. They may not be enough on their own (some people need medication) but they can help make things a bit better during the rough patches.


----------



## Phoenix684 (Nov 19, 2009)

I doubt my story could help you, but I do have some advice. First of all, RELAX. Take a few breaths... And do something you love doing. Mine would be video games. You know, that thing that always gets your mind off of things. If you just sit around and think, you'll stress out. You'll think too much, which will lead to depression and all of that good stuff. And you'll start worrying about your husband leaving you and all of those fun thoughts. Honestly, if he is wonderfully supportive, he'll never leave you or get tired of having a wife with IBS. He'll only want to help.


----------



## katrin-ru (Mar 24, 2016)

May be this will help you: We are not alone, so many celebs nowadays have depression and try to cope with it((


----------

